# FR: (donner, recevoir, avoir, attendre, prendre, etc.) de mes/tes/ses/leurs nouvelles - rôle de "de"



## coconutpalm

"... le duc n'avait plus donné de ses nouvelles."
I know that "de" can be used before adjective+objects to mean "a few", but isn't it redundant here to add a "de" before "ses" (his)? Or is it becasue it is a negative sentence?
Any input is welcome!

Coco


----------



## gracelandmansion

it's just an expression "donner de ses nouvelles" 
"il donne de ses nouvelles 
"il n'a pas donné de ses nouvelles"
i's an idiom .


----------



## coconutpalm

Merci, Gracelandmansion!

So, is it because we have to add a "de" after "donner" or "de" is modifying "ses nouvelles"?


----------



## Maître Capello

_De_ is the partitive article linked to _ses nouvelles_. It makes the news more limited, less absolute: some news, not all there is to know.


----------



## kme

"de" can also in some cases be used for "some" and this is one of them. 
donner de ses nouvelles = to give some of his news"

it works as well in 
- i would like *some *salad
- je voudrais *de* la salade

another example:

je veux *du* coca-cola = i want *some* coke

"some" is used for quantity you can't count = in french "de/du" (masculin) and "de la" (feminin), "des" (plurial) would be used


----------



## coconutpalm

Thank you for your replies!
Yet from the context, I understand that the sentence means that the duke didn't give any news about him/gave no news about him. 
If "de" means some here, shouldn't it be translated as the duke didn't give some news about him? Or that it's like in English, "de" here should be translated as "any"?

I'm sorry for my confusing words. I really don't  know how to express myself clearly 
Thanks for your patience!


----------



## kme

Yes, i guess it could be translated by any, but it wouldn't make a difference because we don't make difference between any/some in french. It translates the same.
The only thing I can spot is any would probably translate with a "négation" in french


----------



## Lavernock

Aidez-moi s'il vous plaît.

Qu'est ce qu'on dit:

Je t'écris pour te donner de mes nouvelles.
Je t' écris pour te donner mes nouvelles.
Je t'écris te donner (de) mes nouvelles

merci


----------



## milleant

First one.


----------



## Seeda

Indeed, the set phrase reads, _donner *de* ses nouvelles à qn_.


----------



## poru_piazu

Not sure how how 'de tes chères nouvelles' works here

Je suis toujours à l'hopital où j'attends avec impatience de tes chères nouvelles.

My translation 'I'm still in the hospital and I look forward to your dear new.' but doesn't make sense

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Interrif

I think that "nouvelles" means news. I am waiting for your dear news, a recollection of events which recently took place.

I have no idea how "de" fits into the sentence. I thought that _attendre_ was transitive.


----------



## jann

_J'attends de tes nouvelles_ is the standard way to say "I hope to hear from you, keep me posted, I look forward to your news, etc."  Adding _chères_ just reinforces how precious this news is to you (which makes sense, if the person is recovering in the hospital and feeling cut off from the outside world).


> I have no idea how "de" fits into the sentence. I thought that _attendre_ was transitive.


You are correct: _attendre_ is certainly transitive.  The _de_ is actually the partitive article.  Its inclusion there  (indicating that you expect "some" news, as opposed to a certain specific piece of news) is standard... but I can see how it might look weird the first time you see the expression.


----------



## geostan

I think _*de*_ is a preposition in the expression. None of my reference works discusses this point, but I cannot see how one could have a partitive article in front of a possessive adjective. On the other hand, I do think there is a partitive idea involved, such as attendre (quelques-unes) de ses nouvelles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, the partitive _de_ is actually a preposition, originally. It is therefore a bit difficult to decide whether it is a preposition or a partitive article in _de ses nouvelles_. In _J'ai bu de son vin_, it is even more difficult.

According to the 7th edition of the _Dictionnaire de l'Académie_ (1878) s.v. _de_ (emphasis mine):


> On sous-entend quelquefois le mot qui désigne la portion ou fraction, quand il peut être aisément suppléé._ Prenez de cela. Donnez-lui de ceci. Mangez de cette soupe. Goûter d'un mets. J'ai bu de son vin. Elle a perdu de sa fraîcheur. *Il recevra de mes nouvelles.* Il fut des premiers à réclamer. Voilà de mes gens, qui veulent recevoir et ne point donner. Je ne suis pas de ces gens qui disent... Il est de telle assemblée, de tel parti. Je suis de vos amis. Êtes-vous des nôtres ? N'être plus de ce monde. Non, du tout. _On dit à peu près de même,_ Être d'un repas, d'une noce, de noce, d'un bal, d'une fête, de fête, d'une partie, etc., _Y assister, y prendre quelque part.  *La préposition De n'est même très-souvent qu'un mot partitif, qu'une particule extractive désignant Une quantité vague, un nombre indéterminé.*_ Prendre de la nourriture. Manger de la viande, de bonne viande. Boire du vin, de bon vin, du vin vieux. Voilà de bonne eau. J'ai de bon tabac. De l'eau bonne à boire. Des soldats braves. De braves soldats._



But in the latest edition (9th), s.v. _de²_, it is considered a partitive article:


> _De _est utilisé avec la même valeur partitive en association avec l'adjectif possessif ou démonstratif. _Donnez-moi de ses nouvelles. Goûtons de ce vin, de votre vin. Il est de ces jours où tout vous réussit._


----------



## jann

Maître Capello said:


> In _J'ai bu de son vin_, it is even more difficult…


Actually, thanks for introducing that second example.  It may seem more difficult to explain, but it's perhaps easier for an English-speaker to understand because in rather old-fashioned speech we could actually say "I drank of his wine," meaning that he shared some of his wine with you.  (Again, on some level, we have a partitive idea.)

For those wondering about _attendre de tes nouvelles_, perhaps it's helpful to see this structure as somewhat parallel.


----------



## exc1ter

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi on met "de" avant "tes nouvelles". Ici l'extrait:

"Mais n'oublie pas de l'appeler pour la Fête des mères. Elle est si heureuse d'avoir *de* tes nouvelles."

-Grammaire Progressive du Français, édition spéciale pour la Bulgarie


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Il s'agit de l'article partitif.  Elle est si heureuse d'avoir *de* tes nouvelles. = Elle est si heureuse d'avoir *des* nouvelles de ta part.
De la même façon, on pourrait dire "Elle est si heureuse d'avoir *de* *l*'eau/*du *temps libre/*de la* tranquilité/*de l'argent* sur son compte."  Tu peux aussi consulter *ce fil*.


----------



## geostan

Pas d'accord. Pour moi, c'est la preposition *de*. Un pronom comme *quelques-unes* est sous-entendu,  [quelques-unes de tes nouvelles]. Un partitif devant l'adjectif possessif me semble impossible.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> Un partitif devant l'adjectif possessif me semble impossible.


Pas impossible. Voir les ex. suivants cités par Grevisse :

Parfois *de nos camarades* viennent en voisins (Morand) 
Ici on ne tient pas […] à ce que *de nos élèves* se confessent à des prêtres du dehors (Montherlant) 
Perdre *de son crédit*, *de sa réputation* (_Ac._ 1935, sv. _perdre_) 
Donnez-nous *de votre huile* (_Bible_ Segond) 
 « Le _de_ partitif n’est pas ici la préposition dans son emploi ordinaire de liaison, mais un mot introducteur […] qui encore aujourd’hui peut se joindre à d’autres déterminants et à des pronoms. » (§583, N.B. 3)


----------



## kokomal

Bonjour tous

Je n'arrive pas trouver la réponse dans le dictionnaire.
J'ai besoin alors de vos aides.

On dit, " j'ai eu de ses nouvelle."
Donc on peut dire " Il lui a demandé de mes nouvelles.
On pourra aussi dire que "vous apprenez de ses nouvelle".

Mais on pourra dire :
J'ai appris la nouvelle à la télé.
Vous avez des nouvelles de Marie ?
Il a appris une nouvelle par sa mère.
Ces phrases sont correctes ?

Avant "ses nouvelles" nous mettons toujours "de" ? C'est ça ?


----------



## quinoa

On dira "vous avez eu de ses nouvelles" et plutôt "il a appris la nouvelle par sa mère"


----------



## parisaram

"de ses nouvelles" est équivalent à "des nouvelles de lui" (c'est à dire "au sujet de lui")
"J'ai eu des nouvelles de Pierre" => "J'ai eu des nouvelles de lui" (expression peu élégante) => "J'ai eu de ses nouvelles"
"Il lui a donné des nouvelles de moi" => "Il lui a donné de mes nouvelles"

(par ailleurs, il faut bien sûr mettre le "s" du pluriel à "nouvelles" après "ses" ou "mes")

Cette expression est plutôt utilisée dans la langue parlée.

On ne dit pas vraiment "Vous apprenez de ses nouvelles". Plutôt "Vous aurez de ses nouvelles" (ou "Vous avez eu de ses nouvelles").


----------



## lebanna

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais que s'il y a un nom qui est innombrable, on doit utiliser 'de' avant.
Mais, suivant sont deux usages que je ne comprends pas.

1. J'étais tellement contente de recevoir *de* tes nouvelles.
[...]
Les deux phrases sont de deux amies françaises mais ils ne peuvent pas m'expliquer la raison.

Merci en avance,  aniger
Note de modération : un seul sujet par fil.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

This use is idiomatic. You could also say ..._recevoir *des *nouvelles *de* *ta part* _(literally, "*some *news *from you*"). However, if you decide to say _tes nouvelles_, you still have to find a way to translate "_some_": hence _...recevoir *de *tes nouvelles _(literally, "*some *news of yours" or "*some *of your news").


----------

